# Which extroverted type is the geekiest?



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Even though it might be going by stereotypes, when I think of geeks or nerds, I tend to think of introverts. I know I have a lot of geeky or nerdy qualities. Maybe it's because of the lack of social interaction, but I just see introverts as being more geeky. Whether that's true or not is very debatable, I guess.


But I was curious to hear which extroverts tend to be the geekiest and maybe why. And I know it's going to vary from person to person, I just wanted to hear opinions in general.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ENFP!!!!! roud: Or maybe that's just me. 

I think we're geeks because we like everything. Even the "geeky" stuff. Sometimes the geekier it is, the more we consider it "esoteric". In fact what is socially cool is often boring to us. 

And then when we get excited about something stupid we don't mind looking weird or awkward over it.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> ENFP!!!!! roud: Or maybe that's just me.
> 
> I think we're geeks because we like everything. Even the "geeky" stuff. Sometimes the geekier it is, the more we consider it "esoteric". In fact what is social cool is often boring to us.
> 
> And then when we get excited about something stupid we don't mind looking weird or awkward over it.


I have an online friend who tested as ENFP, and he's very geeky. It's a big reason why he and I relate to a lot of stuff. :happy:


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

I would say ENTP.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I would ENTP as well.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

My ENFJ friends, while still considered super cool, are such dorks. :crazy:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

ENTP definitely. We're better at hiding it in public. But ask an ENTP what his interests are and he'll give you a 30 min lecture on particle physics or western philosophy.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

... ENTPs. They have the capacity/ drive to learn a lot of subjects/ interests.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Likely ENTP, at least on average.


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 25, 2010)

I think it's ENFJ
- At least from my experience


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Any that have an N in their type.


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

ENTP for sure! They're just so..."out there"? (Alas, I lack the proper words to describe the awesomeness of ENTPs.)
-Though ENFPs I think are a close second--I see them as more quirky than I do "geeky", if you will.
-Then ENFJs like me, who are DEFINITELY huge dorks, as previously mentioned.
-ESTJs, in contrast, are anti-geek.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

ENTP, they're like the mad scientists.

ENFPs can be but I think it's more they're attracted to nerdy types.


----------



## RemiX (Dec 6, 2010)

Either ENTP or ENTJ. I can't say ENTP because 1, I'm not a geek... and 2, Eames from Inception is def. not a geek.. he's so suave like james bond, wish i were like him heh 

ENTJ gets my vote cuz why? the typical nerd or geek you see that school with neat-looking formal attire with dozens of pens stuffed in their shirt pockets are is the ENTJ.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

ENTPs and ENTJs.
All the ones I know learn stuff just 'cause and tend to enjoy video games. That's pretty geeky, I'd say.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to say ENFP, although i get words like weird or crazy also. I do believe most ENFP have
an edgy side to them, which can make them appear nerdy and geeky.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

ENTP. As NTs they are more inclined to be interested in things that are typically thought of as geeky. I say ENTP is somewhat more geekier than ENTJ because like Wintie said, there's more of a mad scientist quality to them. ENTJs seem more professional and businesslike and I think maybe that offsets some of the geekiness?


----------



## IanUK (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> ENTP definitely. We're better at hiding it in public. But ask an ENTP what his interests are and he'll give you a 30 min lecture on particle physics or western philosophy.


sounds just like me 



Dementia in Absentia said:


> ENTP. As NTs they are more inclined to be interested in things that are typically thought of as geeky. I say ENTP is somewhat more geekier than ENTJ because like Wintie said, there's more of a mad scientist quality to them. *ENTJs seem more professional and businesslike and I think maybe that offsets some of the geekiness*?



ok, 
E/I hmm. the E will be out and about in public showing off what he/she knows where as I's only show it to a select few people they trust.

N/S hmm. N's have a way to learn and decrypt things thats phisically in front of them where S's will try see the big picture and work out why.

T's needed as they look for how and why.

J's needed because they think they are correct (usually to make sure that they are correct first too) and piont out others mistakes.

Im an ISTJ and i can talk allmost any subject and provide my own theroys that enlighten people however when i start, be prepaired for the full lecture, as i have said in other posts on this site, when people asked how an engine works they talk about the phisical side, piston fuel and exaust, me, i even go as far as the CDI or the magneto and points to show where the spark comes from that continues the cycle.
i do electronics and when i daydream i follow the electrical routes in my mind working things out.

on the side note, there are more of some personalities than others, to be honnest its going to be hard to work out as the I's will be in hiding, there would have to be a percentage of each personality to see which scores the highest of geek/non-geek on each then find the highest out of them all to show which trait is more geeky


----------



## aerosmithgirl (May 25, 2010)

ENTP's definitely. I've always thought of them as sociable nerds. Like most extroverts, they're energized by social activity. The thing is, they're the most energized when talking about different concepts and theories they've come up with instead of run-of-the-mill socializing. Not only that, but any ENTP would gladly give up social time to watch a super-uber-new-cool special on the Science/Discovery Channel.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't think we ENTJs are geeky. We only learn things that we find useful/interesting. I guess we are too skeptical to be geeky. And as for video games, that's never been my thing. I find it foolish to solve nonexistent problems/overcome nonexistent obstacles when there are real ones to be overcome/sex to be had/books to be read about actually interesting and helpful stuff.

I vote ENTP.


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

ENTP, I'm sure, lol.

S would at least keep you rooted in reality
F would make you empathetic and more sociable
J would make you professional and reasonable

So the extrovert with none of these is bound to be the dorkiest.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd say us ENXP's can be at times >.< I don't think of myself as very geeky though, don't look it, don't act like it and I have a pretty wide group of friends. It's more to do with me liking stuff that isn't especially "cool". 

ENTP's probably have the edge though.


----------



## MisterDantes (Nov 24, 2013)

I would say ENTP or ENTJ 
The J would be (at least in my imagination)geek with pocket protection and pens sorted after color, whereas the ENTP person would be the one talking D&D with other people 

I really can't make up my mind which one is having the "upper edge" so to speak


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

I have my vote on ENTP as well. Maybe it's one of the reasons I like about them...hmm....


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

ENTP's and ENFP's


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to the ENxJ types, but ENxP definitely has got this. In my experience, ENxP can be and often are MORE geeky than their introverted counterparts, simply because of their strong tendency to socialize that part of themselves. 

They revel in Geek, slather it about, bath naked in it in public. They put the geek on the table that all may feast. 

I recall being straddled by an ENFP is a WWI bombers jacket with a christian cross made of duct tape stuck on the back of it, who'd filled several antique glass bottles full of water and glow stick liquid and fastened them to his belt, along with his dice bag.... he was pantomiming.. PANTOMIMING the act of thrusting a stake into my heart as I flailed about. "DIE YOU MOTHERF****ING DEVIL!!" he screamed. This was in a McDonalds parking lot on a busy road during rush hour. I cannot recall the occasion, though I doubt there was one... 

So, I guess it depends on the definition, but I am definitely gonna say ENxP... and if you consider the technical aspect of geek to be more geeky than the poetic aspect, then the title must go to ENTP. 

Still doubt? I got two words to end the argument: 

Joss Whedon


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Ne-doms. Hands-down.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised at the ENTP vote. Could this be partly because it's an on-line forum? In real life we blend in more? - or is that just me? I have to have geek triggers to let myself go off on subjects, and if the triggers aren't there I'm just polite, maybe even nondescript?


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

ENTP is to extraverted geekiness what USC is to college football.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

ENTPs/ENTJs


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

ENTP, by fucking far.


----------



## Bay (Oct 25, 2013)

Awww man... :frustrating:

Opened this thread just cuz I knew my type would be singled out on it. Fuck you all :bored:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ENTP! I love them, some of my favourite friends. At first introduction it isn't obvious. Play in the sandbox with them for a bit and it becomes blindingly obvious that they are major geeks. And I mean that in the best possible way. ENTP's are the only friends who managed to get me in trouble with the police or headmaster or boss and then blamed me as the bad influence because they never get the police/headmaster/boss. Neither do I! It's their fault! They take my usual propensity for finding trouble and amplify the trouble.


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

Well as more or less one I would have to agree, that we are pretty much it.

I'm the kind of guy who will start random conversations on math with people. Or something like Doctor who, many of my T-shirts are with them.

Ne is just so zany. And we don't really care much what others think of us, and we love geeky stuff so it comes out and shines.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

I've outage geeked many an ENTP. Star Trek settlers of catan FTW.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Enxp


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Nerdy ESFP can outgeek any ENTP any day.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I think we have the edge too. At first I don't want to bore a person too much and even though I'm not overtly geeky, some of my interests and mannerisms show that part.
Also, I like mixing nerdy aspects with wit to those I find attractive.. So I kind of am trying but it's also plausible because it's not unlike me.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Obviously geeky or closeted geek?


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Nerdy ESFP can outgeek any ENTP any day.


You get geeky ESXP's? I thought that went against everything Se wants? I've met goofy ESXP's, but that was always intentional from what I could tell


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

ENTP not even a competition haha


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Actually, ENTJs are more likely to be the geeks of the extraverts... ENTPs are too cool peeps...


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm an ENTP and I'm a pretty huge geek. You wouldn't know it by looking at me, but I really am.


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

ENXX are dorks. But they make it very obvious to all that they are geeks and are considered 'alternative' or 'geek chic' rather than nerdy. I feel like introverted intuitives are definitely classed as geeks though.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENxx pour moi!!


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

DJeter said:


> Actually, ENTJs are more likely to be the geeks of the extraverts... ENTPs are too cool peeps...


THIS. Whether this is actually a sarcasm or true statement, it is the truth at least for my social around. And I somehow can imagine his face looking somehow sentimental denial while my ENTP buddy laughed at him while yelling 'HA you geek bro! You. You geek! IKR'.


----------



## TheNoahRouse (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh, what's that you say? 

You wish to speak to "King of the Nerds"? Well, fling thy feeble appendages to the floor for I have come!

 Muhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...ha..ha :kitteh:

(I would be Lord of the Geeks, but it turns out that they're all part of a commune)


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I know people have suggested the whole ENxx spectrum, but I tend to not see this in ENFJs.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ENTP by far, ENTJ's might to be closest nerds and i've met many fickle ENFX's.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

I took a geek test and scored 85%. (yes, I took a test to confirm it and to challenge my hubby to an unrequited duel).

Top that, byatches.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

The geekiest person I know is an ESFJ.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ESTJ's most likely to have a collection of 500 comic books and know every detail there is to possibly know about their favorites.

ENTP's most likely to be a little socially _off_, messy hair, messy clothes, way to eager to spring into a philosophical debate on a whim, no regard to social convention, very witty

ESxP's most likely to have 100+ games and be impossible to beat in any of them.

ENFJ's most likely to be endearingly dorky. lots of bad jokes and puns.. probably frequently dresses much more formally than the situation calls for.

ENFP is the undercover geek.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

Tea Path said:


> I took a geek test and scored 85%. (yes, I took a test to confirm it and to challenge my hubby to an unrequited duel).
> 
> Top that, byatches.


Which geek test? Your logic fails because you do not specify.

Wanting to prove yourself a geek just makes you seem like a wannabe. 

I do admit to doing geeky things like talking about math+physics or art history for an hours long, bubbling over in energy as I keep ranting. Its surprising how I still have friends lol. But still, maybe ESTJs or ENFPs could be geekier... hm...


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

juilorain said:


> Which geek test? Your logic fails because you do not specify.
> 
> Wanting to prove yourself a geek just makes you seem like a wannabe.
> 
> I do admit to doing geeky things like talking about math+physics or art history for an hours long, bubbling over in energy as I keep ranting. Its surprising how I still have friends lol. But still, maybe ESTJs or ENFPs could be geekier... hm...


or lame desire to be obscure and no remembrance of the silly thing


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Well the ENXJ's i know are by far more (knowledgeable) than the ENXP's i know but the ENXP's seem a bit more openly dorky or socially awkward as the others said, and the ENXJ's i know seem more offended if you outright call them a 'geek' while the ENXP's i know seem to embrace it more.


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

Doge said:


> I know people have suggested the whole ENxx spectrum, but I tend to not see this in ENFJs.


ENFJ's are probably the least geeky EN. But I have known some geeky ENFJ's. They're normally ones who aren't conventionally attractive and are more 'geek-chic' in a cool way, as apposed to the standard introvert non-social geek.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

-eh, nevermind-


----------

